# I have my website translated



## treegje (Jan 26, 2010)

for my english speaking bbq / smoker friends

2 days translate here the results so far,Click on the US flag

http://geert-staes.be/index.html

If you find errors in language or navigation let me know
even if some of the content is wrong

There are currently only 3 recipes,many more to follow

Thanks Geert


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 26, 2010)

Way cool Geert! I'm checking it out now, and looking forward to more pages.
Dan


----------



## garyt (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks very good, Didn't see any problems and I am looking forward to visiting again.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like a fantastic start Geert.  Pic of you and Mrs. Geert is pretty cool too.

I will bookmark and stop back by.


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 26, 2010)

Treegje, Wat een geweldige website die je hebt. Ziet er zeer professioneel en prachtige foto's ook. Ik vertalen dit met Google, dus ik zal moeten zien hoe het vertaalt naar Dutch.This moet leuk zijn om te zien of er iemand cijfers wat ik te typen in Dutch.Bill


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 26, 2010)

That's a good looking site. I'll be back to check it out again.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 26, 2010)

Great job Geert I love it-really looking to visit often also.


----------



## gnubee (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice Geert. 

I liked the flag counter. Smart idea. 

Square charcoal briquettes were a surprise too. I love hibachis for camping trips.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

Very way cool there Geert. I love it and now you can share all your great food with more folks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for making it in English.


----------



## meateater (Jan 27, 2010)

The english translations are perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice job!


----------



## hounds51 (Jan 27, 2010)

Really nice Site Geert. Looking forward to seeing more.
Thanks


----------



## treegje (Jan 27, 2010)

that is well translated,I will give google a closer look thanks


I am pleased that you all appreciate it,so my work is not for nothing
Thanks for the support I get from you all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Geert


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 27, 2010)

Geert in Google aan de top vermelding "Web-afbeeldingen, video's, kaarten, nieuws, shopping, Gmail en meer more.pull beneden en een optie is om te vertalen. Open vertalen dan moet je knippen en plakken vanuit elke taal naar de andere. Ik heb een vriend in Noorwegen dat geen van ons spreekt de anderen language.Bill


Geert in Google at the top it reads "Web images,videos,maps,news,shopping,gmail and more.pull down more and one option is to translate." Open translate then you cut and paste from any language to another .I have a friend in Norway that neither of us speaks the others language.Bill


----------



## blue (Jan 27, 2010)

You got more American visitors than anyone else...good thing your translated


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 27, 2010)

Site looks great!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Great site - fantastic work on making it so easy to move back and forth with the languages


----------



## chefrob (Jan 28, 2010)

nice job!!!!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 28, 2010)

really nice site, its fun to have your own website/blog to post your info(i know I enjoy mine).

congrats.


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

39 recipes so far,still a few to go


----------



## que-ball (Feb 14, 2010)

Good looking site, but I wasn't able to sign your guestbook. It wouldn't accept my validation thingy in the lower left corner.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 14, 2010)

I could not get through the validation code either.

Here is what I said.
"Very nice indeed! Great look'in and even a greater idea for your area of the world! Kudo's!"


----------



## rdknb (Feb 14, 2010)

Great wb site, wel done


----------



## carpetride (Feb 14, 2010)

Good Job on your site


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

sometimes you must fill in him more times
that I haven not in hands


----------

